# CTF Mayen



## [email protected] (16. August 2002)

Wahrscheinlich ergibt es sich so, daß ich an dem Wochenende der CTF 8.9. gerade im Ahrtal bin; da liegt es natürlich nahe, ein Bike mitzunehmen ;-)  - fragt sich nur: welches? Kennt jemand die Strecke und hat ein paar Infos? - heissen Dank!


----------



## Jörg (18. August 2002)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Infos zur Strecke. Sie führt zu 90 % über Forst und Waldwege. Ist auch bei schlechtem Wetter recht gut zu fahren. Die 60 Km Tour scheint mir auch recht Höhenmeter lastig zu sein und führt kreuz und quer durch den Mayener-Hinterwald und angrenzende Forste. Ein Fully ist kein Muß, erleichtert das Ganze aber ein wenig (Heimatrevier von JUCHEM-Bikes)! 
Nähere Infos unter www.gigabike.de und von dort auf den Link des Mayener-Radsportvereins.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. August 2002)

Danke für die Info! Stimmt schon: mein JUCHEM wurde noch in Kruft geboren - aber ob es sich daran erinnert... Das Streckenprofil klingt doch sehr nach HT und Semi-Slicks! Die HM sind wohl schon in "angemessener" Relation - wenn ich im Spessart einfach so vor mich hinfahre, kommen bei vergleichbarer Tourenlänge auch im Schnitt 16 bis 20 HM pro km zusammen.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bei der CTF; wir (= mein Sohn und ich) werden allerdings wohl erst nach 9 Uhr starten. Ich werd mich vor dem Start mal outen, indem ich mein IBC-Shirt anziehe


----------



## Jörg (5. September 2002)

Hallo,

nun wird es langsam ernst! Mal sehen wen wir aus dem Forum in Mayen begrüssen können. Ich stehe an der ersten Verpflegung.
Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr Euch da mal meldet.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## [email protected] (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jörg _
> *Hallo,
> 
> nun wird es langsam ernst! Mal sehen wen wir aus dem Forum in Mayen begrüssen können. Ich stehe an der ersten Verpflegung.
> ...



... und damit wir uns auch erkennen, nehm ich dann doch das Fully; es ist bestimmt "unverwechselbarer" als ich ;-)  - und mein Nickname steht auf dem Oberrohr ))


----------



## kulle870 (12. April 2004)

hi ihr, suche ein paar plätze wo man in mayen cool dirt und street fahren kann. vielleicht gibts ja noch paar leute die sich für solche sachen mal treffen möchten ! also Antwortet was das zeug hält!!!
.:Bier:.


----------



## Jörg (13. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich muß leider zugeben, das damit in Mayen nicht so viel los ist. Hier werden zwar Unmengen von den Bikes produziert, aber leider wenig gefahren. Schau mal auf der CHAKA Bahn im Industriegebiet. Dort kann man ein wenig Dirten. Eventuell triffst Du da auch Mitfahrer.

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## kulle870 (15. April 2004)

ja die hab ich mir auch schon angesehen bin auch schon drauf gefahren, nur auf dieser bahn steht betreten verboten. naja....... sonst kennst du keine strecken die man z.b. mit em zug erreichen kann? was fährst du denn so?(strecken)


----------

